
Ask HN : Which job has the brightest futur? CRM consultant or BI consultant - migthor
Hi guys, I have to chose between a CRM consultant job or a BI consultant job.<p>Seems like the CRM consultant job offers a better salary than the BI consultant job for a first job, but on the long run, is it better to go for the BI consultant job ?<p>What do you think is the best choice ? (I just graduated).<p>I don&#x27;t know what to do, please bring me some light &lt;3
======
edimaudo
It depends on where you want to move towards. If you want to move into ETL, BI
architecture then BI is the way to go.

